# What do you love about shows?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Preparing & practising before a show and working towards a goal I suppose is what I enjoy most. Being with others that mutually share my interest. And of course, showing off my horse.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Preparing & practising before a show and working towards a goal I suppose is what I enjoy most. Being with others that mutually share my interest. And of course, showing off my horse.


Nice.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

hmmmm there are ALOT of things i LOVE!!!! for me...being in that kind of environment is awesome!...i love riding in arenas (i usually dont get to ride in them). Getting my horse all bathed and dressed to go out. Being around other horse lovers! Getting to see events i dont get to ride in and knowing how their done!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not going to lie.

Showing off. Honestly, I love showing off my improvements and achievements with my horse. I want to show off our bond, our difficulties and overcoming those. I love showing my horse off, I think he is beautiful and incredibly talented. I love the adrenaline of feeling nervous and accomplishing goals and pushing myself to achieve better and better. It is never really about a faster time, or the best placing for me. But sometimes the best shows are where we have a clean round, or we both get along and have a great connection. Its about improving our personal best and understanding each other in a stressful situation.


----------



## lovemarcy (Jun 5, 2011)

My favorite thing about horse shows is the atmosphere. Ponies and kids and dogs everywhere, trainers running around, horse show moms and dads trying to get the best places on the rail for pics, families camped out around their trailers waiting for afternoon classes to start...i just love it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I love that my horse loves to rise to the occasion. When we're home practicing, we get uneven gaits, bad distances to jumps, nothing looks that good. I get him to a show and he struts around like everyone's there to look at him. He gets all his leads over fences and goes around the course like he owns the place. He really likes to put it all out there, and I love that about him. Hanging out all day with other people who love their horses is pretty special too.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> Showing off.


This is one of the reasons I don't show. 
For some reason, I don't like to show off. I think one of the reasons is because comparred to the horses I see at shows my little welsh is nothing fancy. Actually, he is a little ball of cuddly fur, but I love him for what he is. 
I believe horses get judged on appearances as well as performance at shows?


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love being in that atmosphere. I love being around the people I share the same passion with and that I can relate to. Also, like others have mentioned, definitely showing off! I love riding my horse and showing what we've worked on. I also love placing in classes just to say that that's how I did in that class and I'm proud of it!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Showing off the hard work I've put into my horse. Finding what does (or doesn't) need improvement - for instance I've been doing gaming shows and it's finally gotten to the point where I feel my mare is ready to be 'pushed' so I'm super excited for our next show where I can push her. She's been doing great so when she is pushed I can only imagine!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Winning on my 14.3 pinto i started training when i was 11 against people who are spending more than $100 on lessons a week on $10,000+ large sport horses.
I love showing my horses off, and i love that we make each other look good in company. Also my guys get really excited to go to a show, and love hanging out all day perfectly pampered at the show grounds. that's what keeps me doing it.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I'm not going to lie.
> 
> Showing off. Honestly, I love showing off my improvements and achievements with my horse. I want to show off our bond, our difficulties and overcoming those. I love showing my horse off, I think he is beautiful and incredibly talented. I love the adrenaline of feeling nervous and accomplishing goals and pushing myself to achieve better and better. It is never really about a faster time, or the best placing for me. But sometimes the best shows are where we have a clean round, or we both get along and have a great connection. Its about improving our personal best and understanding each other in a stressful situation.


you said it beautifully- it is all about the connection and knowing that you have pushed your self to be the best you can be for your horse. Also getting a ribbon after it is all said and done isn't bad either 

I also am an only child so going to the show and riding with other people and showing with my friends kind of makes me feel like I have sister and a few brothers too


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

IS the world of showing cut-throat, I ask because I seen where someone said some people spend thousands on the sport?
What ages usually compete or is it any age?


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

it is true at the upper levels it is very competitive and you kinda have to keep up with the Jones's and spend the money on the horse and clothes and feed and the astronomical entrance fees. As for ages- leadline with kids as young as 2 (With a person leading a horse) and my old trainers grand mother showed her very feisty Saddlebred stallion until she was 89! lower levels and fun shows are a blast though.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I seem to like dressing nicely and doing my best that I can and winning a few ribbons is just a bonus  I am secretly hoping to get to the royal sonn, shhhhhhh, dont tell anyone lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the fun lol. I love spending all that time with my riding friend, parents, horses and parents. I love the thrill, and even the nerves.

I also love the sense of accomplishment, when you place, or win, or even improve on something trivial like your horse trotted well or something.

I just love the whole thing lol.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I am very competitive, and I like the accomplishment of feeling like I did well. Plus I just love the atmosphere, and I love how it feels if you feel your horse ride to the occasion.

I haven't had the luck to consistently show my own horse, so I am really looking forward to that feeling as well.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

pinkswagger26 said:


> IS the world of showing cut-throat, I ask because I seen where someone said some people spend thousands on the sport?
> What ages usually compete or is it any age?


 Thousands is nothing, I spend thousands (well "spent", got most of the expensive stuff purchased), some disciplines & levels spend tens or hundreds of thousands. It can be cut throat but I only show at open shows, not breed. Shows I attend, some have leadline, so as long as they can stay on a horse by themselves & have someone lead them, that's the beginning age, up to adult.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Hahahah. The showing off is the best and also being able to show what were made of!! 

Having a awesome outfit is one thing that makes it fun.... 
On topic ... I can't wait till next show.... Training hard lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too lol  Only about 5 weeks away now!


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

I love everything! I love preparing my horse and making him pretty, making myself pretty and breaking out the show clothes... it's just fun! I also like showing off my horse and competing against others, and seeing how I rank. It's kind of my way of seeing how much I've gotten. It's also fun because of all the challenges.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I have to add something. I forgot of my most favorite part of showing a horse. I love the candid pictures that people snap when you aren't looking and your horse might not look its best but it is just a really good memory to have. My show horse just passed away on Aug. 10th and all I could think about was the great times that we had at our shows. Remember that no matter what the results of the class please please hug your horse because he/ she might not be there for the next one!! Below is my favorite picture of my horse Otter (he is the bay). It was just the most candid shot that a fellow riders aunt happened to catch at our last Equestrian Team Show of my Senior year. RIP Otter mans!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Just did my first show a month ago, and the best part was going with a group of great people who really looked out for each other. It was a great experience. And taking home blues didn't hurt!!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I like going to shows to see how much of a better rider I have become. There's no prouder moment then to get a blue ribbon in good competition. 
I take private lessons so it's fun to ride against other people
Speaking of shows I have a show this weekend, second time out at 2'3 height!


----------

